# Getting Re/Ranch across the border and into Canada?



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

I want to paint my tele body fiesta red but re/Ranch won't ship to Canada. I really don't want to splurge on a paint gun so figured I could get them to sent the rattle bottles to a holding center stateside. Is it a problem driving aerosols across the border?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bionic said:


> I want to paint my tele body fiesta red but re/Ranch won't ship to Canada. I really don't want to splurge on a paint gun so figured I could get them to sent the rattle bottles to a holding center stateside. Is it a problem driving aerosols across the border?


if you HIDE it in your can...but crossing with it is conisdered dangerous product. make sure you check with custom...unless you are game to hide it in your car..

I order often from them but have different tricks..


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't have a direct answer to your question but if you want to deal "local" these guys may have what you need...

Mohawk Finishing Products


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..and reranch also have nitro in different colors..not EXACTLY Fiesta Red..but you can get pretty close to it.


----------



## JamesFryGuitars (Jul 10, 2010)

No go on any shipping across the border. It would have to be brought across by driving. I use Mohawk products but there is not any type of fiesta red in a can I've discovered in Canada off the shelf.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bionic said:


> Is it a problem driving aerosols across the border?


I just came back from Washington with approx 20 aerosol cans of various lacquers, no problems at all. I don't think they care what you have as long it's not guns, tabaco or booze.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

